# Amazing Canadian Geography



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Just a random collection of photos that have been collecting dust in a Photobucket account. Being the 2nd largest country on the planet Canada obviously has a large and varied landscape, not to mention beautiful.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

That's exactly a great show of our beautiful Canada.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautiful Canada!!! Has anybody got any pics from the Bay of Fundy, at Low and High Water? It must be amazing to see a tide of several meters.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Canada - the beautiful !


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, awesome pictures! Canada is indeed a beautiful place.


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

Awsome Pics


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Canada is truly blessed with a diverse geography. Prairies, Mountains, Forests,.. just beautiful.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Are those palm trees?


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

Yup, im guessing their in vancouver.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

nice.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

oh yeah, thats our country.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Canada's montane landscapes are gorgeous! Beautiful Canada ...


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

The allure of Canadian landscape isn't that it's just pleasing to the eye, or even that it may be impressive in quantity or respective size.... it's the fact that so much of it is untouched, it's remote, it's vast, it's endless. It's really overwhelming when you consider it.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful. Pictures #20 and #25 remember me the place where I was born. Do you know where they were taken?


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

Very Very Beautiful!!!!!! The most beautiful!!! In the World!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Antonio227 said:


> Beautiful. Pictures #20 and #25 remember me the place where I was born. Do you know where they were taken?


Those are the Interior Plains (or Prairies) of Saskatchewan, Alberta, and some parts of Manitoba.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Rapid said:


> Those are the Interior Plains (or Prairies) of Saskatchewan, Alberta, and some parts of Manitoba.


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

Canada seems like the most amazing country. It's top of my list of countries i haven't visited. I'm even hoping to live there one day.

Fantastic pictures.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

étonnamment


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I really want to visit the West one day, I kind of miss out on the amazing geography living in the GTA.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

CrazyCanuck said:


> I really want to visit the West one day, I kind of miss out on the amazing geography living in the GTA.


But you're only a few hours drive away from some of the best landscape Canada has to offer.


----------



## DrumCorpsAlum (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow, and as an American, I thought it was all guys wearing red and riding horses, along with moose running around everywhere, and people saying "eh."

Guess I was wrong.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Imagine if Turks and Caicos joined Canada! The country would finally have the only thing it doesn't have: paradisiac beaches!

Canada's landscape is indeed one of the most beautiful in the world. Actually IMO North America has the most beautiful landscapes in the world. All those mountains in Western Canada, that Banff park is so gorgeous. The North is also great, I've seen some pics and wow, there are some breathtaking settings. Great thread.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Banff, Alberta*


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

CrazyCanuck said:


> I kind of miss out on the amazing geography living in the GTA.


Not really. The Canadian shield is just a short drive away, Niagara Falls is one of the most famous natural features in the world, again just a short drive away. And lets not forget that the Great Lakes are one of the more unique features on the planet.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

DrJoe said:


> Not really. The Canadian shield is just a short drive away...


thats my cue














































A very brief synopsis... rapidly googled at work


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Do you like nature?









Emerald Lake, Yoho National Park ,CANADA 









Emerald Lake, Yoho National Park ,CANADA 









Pyramid Lake, Jasper National Park, CANADA 









Patricia Lake, Jasper National Park, CANADA









Medicine Lake, Jasper National Park, CANADA









Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, CANADA









Peyto Lake, Banff National Park, CANADA









Peyto Lake, Banff National Park, CANADA









Lake Louise, Banff National Park, CANADA









Lake Louise, Banff National Park, CANADA


source: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607552116339/


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

is that heaven??:nuts::nuts:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

oh my god canada is marvelus beautiful fantastic pics Thanks


----------



## Ecocacm (Jan 24, 2006)

Bellas fotos, a lo mejor algun dia vaya, pero no se si soporte el frio, soy 100% tropical, jeje.  Saludos a Canada, el mejor país de America.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Peyto Lake is my favourite, followed by Emerald Lake.

I haven't been to the region for 20 years... what a fond memory of the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

May I ask anyone knows where is the location shown in this picture

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v339/drjoe12/canada scenery/sccnda02.jpg 

Beautiful place, I wish I could go there once, thank you.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Gorgeous pics of Canada. Justification!


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Saigoneseguy said:


> May I ask anyone knows where is the location shown in this picture
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v339/drjoe12/canada scenery/sccnda02.jpg
> 
> Beautiful place, I wish I could go there once, thank you.


Prince of Wales Hotel, Waterton Lakes National Park, close to the border of Alberta and Montana.
http://www.mywaterton.ca/


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Garibaldi Lake, just 1 hour drive from hustle & bustle of Vancouver


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Only one word: Heaven.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

schmidt said:


> Canada's landscape is indeed one of the most beautiful in the world.


+1kay:


----------

